# How do I teach "leave me alone when I'm eating"?



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Reilly's gotten in a habit of staring at us when we eat, especially if were on the couch. We were eating pizza tonight and she put her head in my lap and wouldn't leave getting ever closer to my food while leaving massive amounts of drool all over me. It gets kinda irritating. We ended up having to put her in her crate before it was over, but is there anyway to teach her a "go" command? 

Then there's the safety side of it. Basically, she is goes we are, which is usually fine, but there are cases that she can't be. For instance, when we're cooking, or when the oven door is open. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Solid down stay on a dog bed nearby. Practice and patience will teach it!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Solid down stay on a dog bed nearby. Practice and patience will teach it!


That worked for us with Quinn - they both stay down until we have finished and then get a small treat - took him a few days to catch on but well worth the effort


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This probably wouldn't work with every dog, but I had great success using it with Ranger. If I started eating and he came over to rest his head near me (which is his way of asking for something, be it food, attention, permission to jump up, etc), I'd ignore him completely. No eye contact, no talking to him, NOTHING. I wouldn't even let myself get annoyed as I believe dogs can feel emotions and I didn't want him knowing he was getting to me. 

So he'd stare at me and drool, then he'd lay down and rest his head on the couch or my knee, then eventually he'd lay down and have a nap. At that point, I'd give him a little pat or scratch and if he looked up, I'd go back to ignoring. Now that he knows what's expected, if he starts staring at someone's food, I can just tell him "no" and he walks off.

Like I said, not sure if that'd work with every dog, though. Ranger isn't too bossy or crazy for food so I'm sure it was a little easier. However, it also worked my bro's food obsessed dog. I had told him what to do but it wasn't working so I went over to watch. The problem? Bro and gf were still making eye contact with the dog while they ate which was just encouraging him. Once they stopped the eye contact, the problem was fixed in a few days.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup, sometimes all it takes is eye contact.
I had a dog train me like that once, many years ago - he started by putting his paw on my lap and it was so cute that I gave in and gave him a piece of whatever it was I was eating. Then my ex and I thought it was just adorable so we would laugh about it. Before we knew it he had trained us to always give him a piece of our food.

It happened before we even knew he was doing it!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Persistence! When eating at the table, every time Rookie came sniffing over at the table, I would get up, lead him over to the corner away from the table and have him lay down. If he got up and came over again, I'd bring him right back over to the corner. I didn't put him a down stay because I didn't care if he got up and wandered around, as long as he didn't come near the table.

When cooking in the kitchen, I tell him to go to his bed if he's getting under foot. That one was really easy to train. He gets super great treats if he goes to his bed on command. Nothing if he gets underfoot.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

goldensmum said:


> That worked for us with Quinn - they both stay down until we have finished and then get a small treat - took him a few days to catch on but well worth the effort


Worked for us too. Used the 'Down' command. They kept getting up at first but persistance pays off. Now they don't even try it.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

"Leave it" is a different command that what you're wanting here. "Leave it" would be the command given if you drop food on the floor & you tell your dog to "Leave it". It would also be the command if you're out in the forest and there is animal droppings that your dog shows interest in chowing down on or rolling in :doh::doh:. 

Basically, your request is basic manners and obedience skills. Patience in teaching the "stay" command - will help you out here by keeping your dog away from you/food as well as many other situations.

Be patient but be persistant!!!!!! (& good luck)


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

This probaby wouldn't work for every dog either but I use a back command where Finn has to take a few steps backwards so if he gets too close while I'm eating he has to back up a few steps and if he doesn't go far enough I say it again and he backs up more. He now knows to stay away while there is food around so I usualy just use it to back him away from his food bowl while I put food or scraps in it and his head is in the way. When he is under our feet in the kitchen we also use into bed I'm sure that would be the best thing for you to try.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Us a command and make sure he follows it. And it takes persistance. Lucky pretty much knows "human speak" anymore. I walk in to find his head planted on my childrens lap while they eat and I say "I don't think so" and he moves off to the other side of the room lol.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

We use a command called "Place". We originally started with an area rug and would get Buddy on the rug and say place. He caught on pretty quick. We did upgrade to a doggie cot. Now we can use anything that has a defined edge such as a rug or cot. 
It took lady two evengs for her to learn it after we adopted her. 
It works great no matter how many people are here. We used it at Thanksgiving and Christmas and they will stay on place. We usually treat them when we let them up. 
It is a command that also works for things other than eating. We have used it when we have company just to give our guest a little space from the "I want petted".


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hehe! Well, it's natural for them to do if you feed them what you are eating. You will have to get up and bring him to where you want him to be and have him do a "down". Come up with your own word/command for that particular place and repeat it. 

I don't mind Griff being next to me when I'm eating but I don't want him in my face. He's funny - I tell him "I hope you're not begging" and Boom! He's down! : Although he would do the same thing if I just say "Down" he knows and responds to different phrases and words.

"Manners" or "Mind your Manners" means sit. Like that. 

Yeah, I'm weird - I'm not fond of conventional training words. :bowl:


----------

